# Help with a new lathe



## JohnGreco (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi folks, I'm looking for first-hand experiences with the following lathes. Currently I have a Shop Fox mini with a 1/3 hp motor, I'll probably keep this as a buffing station. 

My primary use by far is pens, with bowls being a far secondary concern. I am more concerned with the head and tailstock aligning than the amount of swing. With that said, I'm considering these lathes (trying to stay <$500). Please let me know any pro's or con's from your own experience. Also VS is a must, my mini has it now and what can I say...I'm spoiled 

Turncrafter VS (10 or 12" swing, either is fine for me really)
Nova Comet II
Jet 1014VSI

Any other I should consider? If there is one that is comparable but less expensive I will give it serious weight in consideration since I need to replace my MT1 accessories with MT2. Oh the things I wish I knew....

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 20, 2012)

Considering where you are located I would be checking Craigslist.  There all kinds of bargains on Craigs, find out what is available and ask about those lathes.


----------



## dbledsoe (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the Jet 1014VSI. It does everything it is supposed to do and does it very quietly. I have no complaints at all and I would buy it again.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 20, 2012)

There is a deal on Teknatool's website for $349 for the Comet 2


----------



## Wildman (Dec 20, 2012)

I have no experience with this lathe but current sale price and reviews makes it attractive. 

NOVA Comet II Midi Lathe

Scroll down this thread for current review.

Liked my Jet mini made in Taiwan, sold it few years back. 

No experience with Turncrafter wood lathes other what have read on various message boards.

Unless you know a lot about wood lathes would check Craig’s List but be careful lot of junk for lot of money.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 20, 2012)

didn't "alamodc" recently buy a Comet II and write a review of it?

search for it.


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes. What I was hoping for were people that have had these for a decent enough amount of time to say whether or not they would buy it again. Just about anything out of the box will be decent if it holds true to its specs...I'm more interested in penmakers using theirs on a daily basis. Thanks.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a Jet mini and concur what dblesoe said about it being nice and quiet! If mine had been VS I probably still would have it.

That being said I don't think you would go wrong with either that or the Comet II.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 20, 2012)

Spend a little more and get the Delta 46-460.
We run ours on average 30+ hours per week between the two of us......would get another one in a heart beat.  It does everything we asked for and more.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 20, 2012)

stonepecker said:


> Spend a little more and get the Delta 46-460.
> We run ours on average 30+ hours per week between the two of us......would get another one in a heart beat. It does everything we asked for and more.


 
That is what I decided when I sold my Jet mini. The Delta 46-460 is probably one of my best purchases. The only lathe I would trade up for, (due to space and my requirements) would be a Nova XP DVR (about $2000 on sale)... but I just don't see the need at this time.


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 20, 2012)

stonepecker- the 46-460 has been high on my Want list...I just wasn't sure if it was beefed up to where I would be paying more for features I wouldn't use. I just might hold off until it fits my budget if it is that reliable though.


----------



## aplpickr (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope that you realize that a !2" lathe will produce only about a 10" bowl. Off center blank mounting and projections limit what you can spin. Be sure you get one big enough.


----------



## OOPS (Dec 20, 2012)

You never stated this in your post, but do you have problems getting your headstock to align with your tailstock on the Shop Fox?  If so, perhaps you could save a substantial amount of money by adjusting your current lathe.  If you would rather get a new lathe, I can tell you that I have no personal experience with any of the lathes you mentioned, although plenty of members in our local pen turning club have the Jet and I have never heard anyone complain about longevity or performance.


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 20, 2012)

OOPS- Yes, I need to manipulate the tailstock prior to locking it down. I'm also not too happy with the smaller motor size (1/3 hp). Business has picked up considerably for me this year and the idea of this becoming a buffing station is sounding better each day.


----------



## jrap (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a jet 1014 and am quite happy with it. it is not vs but the vs should be a very good lathe. When I choose to get a new lathe I would get either a delta 46-460 or a nova cometII. I have had the jet for almost a year btw and it has seen heavy use


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 21, 2012)

I have turned only 4 pens on my Comet 2 but have not had much time to be in the shop. It is smooth and works great. I have turned 2 pens between centers and 2 on my mandrel. I think the lathe is just great but I don't have much to compare it to like some of these other guys.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 21, 2012)

I've had two Jet 1014s, the Delta 46-460 is a real solid step up and is worth the extra money. If you sell your pens, it will pay for itself quickly.


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 21, 2012)

I had to run out to the PSI retail shop today and while I was there took a closer look at the Turncrafter lathes...just wasn't happy with the side-to-side play in the tailstock. Minimally better than what I have now, so at least I've ruled that out. 1 step closer to a decision LOL.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 21, 2012)

I still have my 1014 even though I bought a 1642 a year ago. I did replace the 1014 head bearings last year...years of out-of-balance stuff, big HF's and 9" bowls took their toll. After the bearing change...smoother than a babies bottom. My go to for stoppers, pens, all sorts of fun little stuff.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 21, 2012)

Have the Jet 1014vsi and sometimes when drilling I wish it was a little longer, other than that its great. Would not use a non-variable speed if you gave it to me.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 21, 2012)

John, have you checked out Rikon mini lathe? Large following here and think might find them on sale too.


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 21, 2012)

Yea, but wasn't too happy with the variable speed options in my price range. Though the $950 one looks nice it's also double my budget atm.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 22, 2012)

John, we have no stake or care what lathe you buy. If you are happy, makes happy too!
Shopping yearend sales probably going to save you heap of money.  Even if have to get on waiting list find best price including shipping if cannot make in store purchase. 

Rikon 12 in Variable Speed Mini Lathe 70-050VS


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 22, 2012)

Wildman said:


> John, we have no stake or care what lathe you buy. If you are happy, makes happy too!
> Shopping yearend sales probably going to save you heap of money.  Even if have to get on waiting list find best price including shipping if cannot make in store purchase.
> 
> Rikon 12 in Variable Speed Mini Lathe 70-050VS



Wow that looks like a decent deal that is for sure!


----------



## bigevilgrape (Dec 22, 2012)

Wildman said:


> John, we have no stake or care what lathe you buy. If you are happy, makes happy too!
> Shopping yearend sales probably going to save you heap of money.  Even if have to get on waiting list find best price including shipping if cannot make in store purchase.
> 
> Rikon 12 in Variable Speed Mini Lathe 70-050VS



They had them for the same price at woodcraft too.  I know they sold out online, but they might have some at the retail stores.  Worth calling to check out if there is one driving distance from you.  (the same lathe is sitting under the tree waiting for me.)


----------



## widows son (Dec 22, 2012)

The Delta is a step up and a very good lathe. Alignment was perfect out of the box and has remained so. Very solid, love the reverse for sanding. Buy the VS and you get a 1hp motor. I have had zero issues with mine and it has done everything I have thrown at it.  Pens, setting mauls, bowls, handles, spindle turning. You can always make something smaller on a bigger lathe, not the other way around.


----------



## Janster (Dec 24, 2012)

*Stay away...........*



 ...........from the Comet 11 Midi.......JMHO ........having had 2 failures w/mine!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 25, 2012)

I have the Rikon 70-100 and it is a great lathe.  It is not variable speed, but it is so easy to change the belt to change the speed.  Great customer service, and it runs very well.I can make up to a 10" bowl on it.  I also have a NOva DVR XP, which is also a GREAT lathe with amazing variable speed control.


----------

